

Adafruit Learning System (v2.0) - taylorbuley
http://learn.adafruit.com/

======
glennos
Poorly titled post, is this a Flora announcement or just a link to the product
in general? Reading the page, the content fails to clearly address why this is
better than their previous gen "wearable" board, the Lilypad. From what I
could find, this board has greater specs.

Grumbles aside, glad to see the Arduino ecosystem thriving. No doubt this will
surface in some Kickstarter projects in the near future (if it hasn't
already).

~~~
taylorbuley
Look beyond the front page -- it's an entire webapp dedicated to hardware
hacking tutorials.

